# Middle name on PE stamp?



## BebeshKing PE (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, so I just recently got my PE license number with my Full name( including my middle name). It it required to put the full name( including the middle name) on the stamp? or is it still legal without the middle name or just putting the middle initial?

Thank you,


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 27, 2021)

Depends on the state. In mine, it's legal to exclude your middle name (or simply use your initial), but with the caveat that the name on your stamp must match the name on your license.

Check with your state board to be sure.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jan 28, 2021)

I think it must match whatever is on your license. So if the license has a middle name or a middle initial, the stamp must include that as well.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah. Like @ChebyshevII PE said. It depends on your state board requirements. There hopefully well defined stamp requirements in the boards laws/rules/etc. If not you may have to contact them directly.

Lacking any additional info, having the two match exactly is the safer decision.


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Jan 28, 2021)

I just recently reached out with my state board. They said initials of first name and middle name is allowed as long as the surname is shown on the stamp.


----------



## DerekRChristian (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone know if there are rules about or against getting a new stamp to ADD your middle name or initial later on?
@FBPE Rep are you knowledgeable here? I don't recall seeing anything in the FL statutes or laws.


----------



## FBPE Rep (Apr 14, 2021)

DerekRChristian said:


> Anyone know if there are rules about or against getting a new stamp to ADD your middle name or initial later on?
> @FBPE Rep are you knowledgeable here? I don't recall seeing anything in the FL statutes or laws.



I asked our legal department about your question.

61G15-23.002(2)(d), Florida Administrative Code, _Seals Acceptable to the Board_, states:

(d) Seals may contain an abbreviated form of the licensee’s given name or a combination of initials representing the licensee’s given name provided the surname listed with the Board appears on the seal and in the signature.​
So, as long as you are not changing your name (just changing to initials or back from initials), you should be fine.

Changing your name requires you to submit a copy of a marriage certificate, divorce decree, or court order, along with the _Order Form for Duplicate Licenses and Certificates_ and the relevant fee.


----------

